# LIVERPOOL | X-1 the Tower | 25fl | 82m | U/C



## Paul D (Jul 3, 2004)

Due for completion in September 2018, X1 Tower will mark the completion of all 5 phases of the award winning X1 The Quarter development.

Comprised of 196 apartments, this development will host a mixture of studios, 1, 2 and 3 bed penthouses. In addition to this, of 1250sqm of leisure space will be available.










Scroll>>>>>>










http://www.x1developments.com/future/x1-the-tower/


----------



## Nick Holmes (Feb 28, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it should be more than 100m to be here ...


----------

